# Tragedy presents opportunity!



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Last week I hit a cloaked Klingon bird of prey with my skiff. Long story short, $4800 later, I have a new lower unit and new prop coming soon(hopefully). The opportunity is, I have a slightly damaged prop to have restored and modify. OEM Suzuki 15" pitch for my 2017 Suzuki 60. What would y'all suggest I have done to this prop? Just kidding about Klingons, it could have been Romulans! It was cloaked after all!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

How many rpms were you getting with it at wide open throttle? Before the Klingon incident, I mean ...


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

.


m32825 said:


> How many rpms were you getting with it at wide open throttle? Before the Klingon incident, I mean ...


About 5800.


----------

